# Which Flashlight do you use as a police officer??



## roof (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm curious which Flash lights you use on duty??.

I use the Lumapower M1 hunter.:candle:


----------



## john2551 (Nov 22, 2007)

I guess your agency does not require a full size primary light. Mine does.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 22, 2007)

john2551 said:


> I guess your agency does not require a full size primary light. Mine does.



Out of curiousity, why?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 22, 2007)

I carry the SL Strion. I work day shift and use the flashlight very little.


----------



## USM0083 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm issued a SF 8AX, which sits behind my holster. My personal G2Z with a Cree dropin is in a V70 holster on my weakside. I carry a Tiablo A8S in my back pocket (or jacket pocket, if it's cold out.)


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 22, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Out of curiousity, why?



For , no doubt. :laughing:


----------



## BigD64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I carried a Streamlight Stinger for years. Now I carry the wall of light, Surefire L4. L5 is good too. My department just changed guns to S&W M&P 45 and I've got a Surefire X300 for it. Nice Beam on the X300. Just as bright if not brighter than the L4. Forgot to mention I'm inner city and seldom require a light with massive throw but I have a Lumapower MRV Q5 in the trunk bag just in case.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 22, 2007)

I use a Fenix L2D.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 22, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> For , no doubt. :laughing:



I was suspecting that, but don't they carry baton(ASP, nightstick, not sure of the name in english) as well? Much better suited for *** whupping than a flashlight. Makes it kind of redundant of carrying around a big *** flashlight as well.
And LAPD recently banned all aluminium lights(allthough the reason was lame, they got a good light out of it).


----------



## elt1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Duty issue is a recently upgraded black Surefire G2 LED. Used to be a Streamlight PolyStinger.

Only thing is the Surefire will now run off CR123s which will be more expensive for the department in the long run vs the rechargable pack of the Stinger. 
However, members were having problems with the charger: poor battery capacity and a variable lottery for the runtime off of new batteries.:scowl:

I'm in a plainclothes unit and right now am carrying my new Jetbeam C-LE Ver.2 Q2 BIN - have to say I am pretty impressed with the UI (I like the "last level" memory) and throw but wish it was a forward clicky. I will probably carry my NovaTac once I get greenLED's paracord tether... (but I'll still carry the Jetbeam should I have to loan someone my light- which I had to do today... aint no LED newbie touching my NovaTac!):tsk:


----------



## john2551 (Nov 23, 2007)

Lobo said:


> I was suspecting that, but don't they carry baton(ASP, nightstick, not sure of the name in english) as well? Much better suited for *** whupping than a flashlight. Makes it kind of redundant of carrying around a big *** flashlight as well.
> And LAPD recently banned all aluminium lights(allthough the reason was lame, they got a good light out of it).


 
No we don't/aren't allowed to use the light as a blunt force object.

Yes we are issued batons.

The reason for the full size light requirement was because people would show up for duty with only a 2AA or 2AAA mini-mag.
The full size light would be 1) brighter that mini lights 2) have much longer runtime using C or D cells vs. AA or AAA, 3) you could attach a color (red/yellow,etc) wand/cone to the head to direct traffic. These rules were written 10-20 years ago & we all know there are many small lights now that are brighter than a 3D mag with = runtime. This wasn't the case back then & the rules still exist now. Even now it would be silly to use a tiablo A9S with a yellow traffic cone to direct traffic.

So any officer/deputy here that uses a new fangled, state of the art, expensive, CPF endorsed light, my response if GREAT idea, but you should still have a trusty old 3D mag in your bag with a wand so when there is a bad collision, fire, explosion, etc you can direct traffic for several hours without having to worry about the light going dead on you.


----------



## Brozneo (Nov 23, 2007)

The cops in my country all use 2 or 3D Mags.... This is their issue (nice police logo on the lights) I've seen a few with normal MagChargers but that's it. The local Amb's (me) have lights issued to the trucks - 2 x Streamlight 3C's with 10 5mm LEDs, and Fire use some werid *** lights!


----------



## tick398 (Nov 23, 2007)

OK...I just got home from work...and here is what I use.

1. A Surefire M6 with the LF HO-M3T in to give me about 80 + minutes (or two-3 weeks between battery changes).

2. A Surefire G2Z with Malkoff dropin on my duty belt as a backup.

3. In my bailout bag is an Arcmania Maxlite Extreme.

4. In my SWAT bag is my second M6 with HOLA.

I have a Novatac EDC 120T that I haven't worked into work yet and a Maxlite AA that is now retired to home duty.


And...half of the K-9 and SWAT guys are using my hand me downs...lol.


----------



## pete55555 (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been through a lot of lights over the years. Up until a week ago I carried an Inova T5 on my belt with a Surefire E2E in my pocket for a backup. I have stopped carrying the T5 and have been carrying my 120T as a primary light until my BOG drop in comes for the E2E which will then be my primary and the 120T will be the backup. It's kind of hard to get used to the 120T because it's so small. It's just as bright as (and sometimes brighter than) the bigger lights everyone else carries. It gets a lot of attention when I use it and everyone sees so much light coming out of such a small flashlight. Also, taking the T5 off of my belt has allowed more room for my new taser. My weapon light is a TLR1 on my Glock 21, a Surefire X200 on the AR15 and a Surefire forend with led head on the shotgun. We have no regulations concerning what lights we can carry on duty. When I recently did some traffic control at night for a road construction project I clipped my Inova 24/7 onto my reflective vest. I just pre-ordered a Fenix T1 to play with. I spend a lot of time on slow nights in a local wooded area playing with my lights.


----------



## roof (Nov 23, 2007)

That's nice to hear from you all.

We got the Inova T4 on the man from the police. In the cars we have the standard Maglites. I find it difficult to choose between my light, because the Lumapower M1 hunter and the Inova T4 are both good.

The Fenix L2D give a lot less light than the lumapower and the Inova, that's why I have this in my Hatch duty bag. The Lumapower M1 hunter is smaller than the Inova T4 but the holster I used is the same. I filled the bottom to put my Lumapower in the radar holster which is meaned for the Inova T4.

Now I'm looking for a good holster for the Lumapower to put on my duty belt from Uncle Mike's.

But now there is a new led the Q5 or the Luxeon Rebel 100 led, it become more and more lumens:thinking:. That's why I ordered an upgrade set for my Lumapower M1 hunter (cree led) to Luxeon Rebel 100 led. Gives 180 lumens.

But I'm still searching for the perfect light for the police to wear at the belt.


----------



## Kato (Nov 23, 2007)

My primarily lights consist of an upgraded Night-Ops Gladius and a Surefire X200B.

I have my department issued Stinger-LED and SL-20X as back-ups.


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 23, 2007)

We are issued a Mag 3D I never even used it actually. I carry on my belt either my Seouled H2X Typhoon or my SF Z2 with a BUG Cree drop in. in my patrol bag is my SL 20XP Led, 2C HA III ROP powered by 2 of AW's 17500's, SF L6 with red traffic wand for traffic control and my SF M3.


----------



## LarryC (Nov 23, 2007)

None issued by department.
I use a Streamlight SL-20XP mounted in car charger, Surefire G2 with Cree drop-in on duty belt, and Pelican Black Knight M-10 in bag as backup.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 23, 2007)

john2551 said:


> No we don't/aren't allowed to use the light as a blunt force object.
> 
> Yes we are issued batons.



Wasn't the police actually taught how to use mag as a emergency impact weapon? At least before all the PC crap and lawsuit started flying. I remember hearing this from a retired cop.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 23, 2007)

john2551 said:


> No we don't/aren't allowed to use the light as a blunt force object.
> 
> Yes we are issued batons.
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks for the explanation. That pretty much explains it.


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 23, 2007)

i'm not a cop, but i am a paramedic... does that count? i used to carry a streamlight TL3 before i got my P3D Q5. i'll say that i now use the Q5 exclusively because I have rechargeables for it. the TL3 isn't afraid of being dropped and actually feels REALLY sturdy so i didn't mind being less than careful with it. however, the options i get out of the P3D are a main reason why i use it. i use the low setting as a pen light for pupil reaction but have the ability to switch over to the omg-really-bright turbo for scene lighting. my $.02.


----------



## Grun (Nov 23, 2007)

USM0083 said:


> I carry a Tiablo A8S in my back pocket (or jacket pocket, if it's cold out.)


doesn't it hurt to sit?


----------



## Robocop (Nov 23, 2007)

I am still testing and using this new Peak light often on duty. It is their First Responder series designed for police work and let me say it has changed my mind as to luxeons and main duty light. I am convinced now that it can be done with a luxeon as far as brute output is concerned.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=175007



My main duty light current choice is the Wolf-Eyes Raider 9D with modified un-breakable lens.....SureFire TW4 with a modified clip on a VG1 body as a back up http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115126

And I also have a Wolf-Eyes Sniper as a back up in my duty bag and lastly a small photon on my belt keeper.


----------



## eamonn (Nov 23, 2007)

Our issued flashlights are Mag chargers, and I replaced the standard bulb with the WA 1160.

My back-up is a Wolf-Eyes Raider with the LF EO-9 high output lamp assembly, riding in an ASP baton holder on my belt.

A small Photon coin light is attached to my gun belt, and a Fenix P1 is usually in my pocket.


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Nov 23, 2007)

My department issues the Streamlight SL-20X. I've used a streamlight Singer XT as a backup, but I've been wanting to switch to an LED backup. 

I've been torn between the Stinger LED DS and Inova T4 for a long time, but havn't had the opportunity to try either, and now I've started considering the Surefire 6PL as a possibility too. 

If only streamlight would make a Strion LED.


----------



## heztai (Nov 23, 2007)

I have my wolf eye defender 4 modes on my belt, Pelican 7060 in my duty bag and my old pelican M6 with a HO-9 320lum drop in in my pocket.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 23, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> Wasn't the police actually taught how to use mag as a emergency impact weapon? At least before all the PC crap and lawsuit started flying. I remember hearing this from a retired cop.


 
Not in NYC


----------



## chibato (Nov 23, 2007)

1995-1996 Maglite 3D 
1996-2001 Streamlight Stinger 
2001-2004 Surefire G2 
2004-2007 Surefire 6P
Current Surefire G2 w/Cree Q5 drop in and Fenix P2D as b-up


----------



## madecov (Nov 23, 2007)

I alternate based on time of year.
Summer when I get about 15 minutes of dark I carry the Gladius on the belt
Winter I go with the Pelican 7060. On my duty weapon I have the TLR-1

In the car is a streamlight ultrastinger as back up. In the trunk I have a PILA GL4

When I work a plain clothes assignment I carry the PILA GL2 or my QIII.

Different tools for different situations


----------



## alnico357 (Nov 24, 2007)

For about 9 years I used a 6C Maglight. I like the grip of a C over a D. This light has survived some rough falls out of a patrol car and makes an excellent impact device if needed. I have gone to a 2C Maglight recently for ease of carry. I am running an EverLED.

And yes we are not to EVER use our flashlights as impact weapons....take out the batteries and it is just like a lead pipe...right...?


----------



## Hobbit712 (Nov 24, 2007)

alnico357 said:


> And yes we are not to EVER use our flashlights as impact weapons....take out the batteries and it is just like a lead pipe...right...?



This is exactly why my Mag charger is my first choice as a light. I have been "officially" certified in it's use as a secondary impact weapon. :twothumbs

No wasted time time trying to switch between it and an ASP.


----------



## NA8 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hobbit712 said:


> This is exactly why my Mag charger is my first choice as a light. I have been "officially" certified in it's use as a secondary impact weapon. :twothumbs
> 
> No wasted time time trying to switch between it and an ASP.



Sounds reasonable to me. :twothumbs


----------



## laserblue (Nov 25, 2007)

hehehe secondary impact weapon?


----------



## Ducati (Nov 27, 2007)

Lobo said:


> I was suspecting that, but don't they carry baton(ASP, nightstick, not sure of the name in english) as well? Much better suited for *** whupping than a flashlight. Makes it kind of redundant of carrying around a big *** flashlight as well.
> And LAPD recently banned all aluminium lights(allthough the reason was lame, they got a good light out of it).


When you're walking into a non-stressful situation, in the dark, you'll have your large flashlight in your hand ready to hit someone if things suddenly go wrong. You won't have time to reach for your collapsible or sidehandle.


----------



## roof (Nov 30, 2007)

You have all different flashlights I see.

For on the belt you need a small bright light. Which light is better than than the Lumapower M1 and MRV??. These lights are very bright!!.

The surefire and Gladius are the best brands I know, but what is the best compact flashlight??


----------



## Fird (Dec 1, 2007)

tehe, the 3d mags are good hosts for the ROP mod if I'm not mistaken... secondary impact weapon, duty light, combined with "OMG" bright.. then again for several hours of traffic directing, i suppose a standard mag makes sense


----------



## NickDrak (Dec 1, 2007)

BigD64 said:


> I carried a Streamlight Stinger for years. Now I carry the wall of light, Surefire L4. L5 is good too. My department just changed guns to S&W M&P 45 and I've got a Surefire X300 for it. Nice Beam on the X300. Just as bright if not brighter than the L4. Forgot to mention I'm inner city and seldom require a light with massive throw but I have a Lumapower MRV Q5 in the trunk bag just in case.


 
BigD64,

Have you guys been able to locate any duty holsters that fit the M&P45 with the X300 attached? Safariland still does not have anything listed for this or any other weaponlight combo for the M&P45.


----------



## NickDrak (Dec 1, 2007)

My primary light has been a Surefire U2 for the past 3+ years located in my support side pant pocket. I have most recently replaced it with a Surefire 3xCR123 "Franken-Light" that I built up using a C3 Centurion body, M2 bezel, SW02 tailcap, and a Malkoff CREE drop-in. I also have a SF 6PL that I have in a pouch on my vest carrier, and an X200B mounted on my S&W M&P40 carried in a Safariland 6280. I may carry my new Fenix T1 around at work for the next few weeks to test it out.


----------



## roof (Dec 16, 2007)

Surefire and Gladius has not a new led technology, that's why I choose for Lumapower (MRV).

I think that the Surefire's and Gladius light are very tactical but they havn't bright light (old led technology Luxeon led's etc.)


----------



## BigD64 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have not found a holster that let's you carry the M&P with the X300 attatched. But it goes on qwik. If you detect a threat that fast you probably wouldn' have time to turn it on before you shoot. Another reason not to have it attached is you will have moron's (every department has a few) that will whip out their gun when they just need a flashlight.


----------



## brian408 (Dec 16, 2007)

I use almost exclusively my Tiablo A9 with an 18650 battery and orange peel lens for work. It replaced my Wolf Eyes Raider 9D because I was tired of replacing lenses and bulbs. I still carry a couple Streamlight SL-20XP's (one on my seat organizer and one in the trunk. I also have an AE Powerlight in the trunk. I have a Sure Fire 6P on the AR-15 and per department policy I can't mod it or use any other light.

We were originally issued a MagLite 4D in the academy. Mine has never been turned on. Now the department is issuing the Streamlight Stinger XT. I haven't picked one up due to the sporatic/unreliable runtimes I'm seeing.


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 16, 2007)

double post-delete-hate computers


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess this topic is very popular, been answering it for two years. Because I am a modder and flashaholic I carry mods. A Mag Charger that is a 1 hour light with a Phillips 5761, get up to 2,272 feet in that combo. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147344
On my belt is a Mag 3C, my ceramic socket, Litho123 smooth reflector, frosted 5761 bulb, no soft start necssary on two A123 batteries, got a charging jack into and now the asperical lens, 1000 torch-lumens and true spot-flood control. top one:





This post 36 on this thread: *Precision Optic lens AKA aspherical for incandescent flash lights?*

In my pocket and a light I sell from my small flashlight supply business is this one, I have supplied officers from 6 or more agancies with this and two sets of protected batteries, charger and the UltraFire 501B (click the links) The light fits in your palm! They come from CPF member, DAE, and his family. I had the honor of meeting DAE on his USA tour this year.
This light sells like crazy, I only have to put it up against the well represented SF, know by reputation and when the cops see they get what they want, 
Brightest light
LED reliable
Long run time, over 2 hours,
easy to use with a weapon
REASONABLE PRICE...

True cops for some reason are tight wads. And what is evident and stands on its own is the name brand and UltraFire are both Aluminum and both use name brand LEDs, Cree in this case. So why pay more just for the name and get less light?

Most of the folks that get the UltraFire from me are issued Stingers or were carrying Strions. Almost all of us from the surrounding area have Mag Chargers in the cars.

BTW: Most experienced people I work with do not like multiple modes on tactical lights. ON/OFF won't embarass you when you need darkness! Too busy to operate is a danger under stress.


----------



## jefflrrp (Dec 16, 2007)

:wave: Not a LEO, but I do armed security. Normally carry a 3D Mag reborn with a Terralux Ministar5 as a primary, but also carry a Surefire 6PL as backup.

The Ministar5 really has made me love my Maglite again. Just as much throw (+50 yds) as the old beam, but way way way brighter. To my eye, maybe 5 times brighter than the old beam, and lasts 5-6 times as long.

The 6PL is really good too, just not as much throw.

Occasionally when I work I carry the new G3 w/ a P90. Really bright.


----------



## madecov (Dec 16, 2007)

Well. I have been playing with my BOG Q5 and it is way brighter than almost anything else I own. Almost the equal to the Pelican 7060 (new batteries will be needed to be sure).

I have on order the Wolf Eyes FOX1 with Q5 and 2 Q5 modules for my PILA lights.

I'm probably going to replace the Pelican and the Gladius with one of these as my on the belt light. The Pelican will be the in the car light.

later I'll get the Fenix T1 and use it as my plain clothes light.

The way LED technology has progressed there is no reason for an LEO to stick with hotwire.


----------



## 021411 (Dec 16, 2007)

My belt light is a Surefire Z2 with a Malkoff Q2 drop-in. I have the Wolf-Eyes Q5 drop-in on order as well as the Malkoff M60 Q5 drop-in on order. I'll play with both before making a decision. As with other Malkoffs that I have, I don't think I will be disappointed. 

My beatin' stick light is a SL-20X with a SL-35 lamp assembly and glass lens.


----------



## tadbik (Dec 17, 2007)

The Israel police use the Mag Charger which is signed out by an LEO for the duration of his shift. Border police vehicles all have the Mag Charger in vehicles. I carry either a Gladius or a Lumapower MRV.


----------



## HotPursuit (Sep 1, 2008)

I use a SL-20X as a primary. They are in all of our squads and have chargers mounted in place. As you can see I am very new here and discovered some mods for these lights, I am looking into that already. They are very durable, I have dropped them on asphalt/concrete many times and they keep working, plus they are easy to service. 

I purchased a Gladius about 1.5 years ago and am pretty happy with it as well. It is on my belt at all times and is mainly a backup light. I did have problems with the switch in freezing temps for a while, but that problem seems to have cleared itself up. I had two co-workers that had the same problem?

For a weapon light I carry a TLR-1. We had M3's and M5's previous to that, switched for the durability of the LED's. Am very happy with them so far. Some guys carry the light detached from their weapons, so they will not work for them due to the screw on attachment.


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 1, 2008)

Greetings from Germany, 


in my departement, we don't have any rules or regulations about the flashlights we use. 
From our officials, we get a miniMagLite - clone. From the first moment on I was sure, a Zippo would be brighter. Some of our men and women still use it, but they are getting rare. 

I have been through a wide range of flashlights, as you can see in my signature. All of these lights have been used on duty. 

Right now I use the *Fenix P3D* as my primary light. It is a great light wich is in my opinion very versatile for the wide range of tasks in duty. (But I am always looking for something new)
As my backup I used to carry the *LedLenser HokusFocus*. but I gave it to a cadett, who actually works with us. In the meantime I carry the *LedLenser V² police edition* as my backup light. 
In my Patrolbag, I still carry the *MagLite*, but there was only one use in the past two years, when I handed it out to one of my partners who just found out that the miniMagLite - clone was s**t. 

Most of the men and women in my department are using the LedLenser HokusFocus. But some came with Fenix L2D after they saw my P3D, some guys, who were at the SEK (German SWAT) still carry their SureFires and one of my partners brought a Blackhawk Gladius from an international mission in Kosovo. 

You see, we have a wide range of flashlights in use. The nessesarity of a good flashlight was not present for a long time! Some of the older still don't see the need. But with the younger people and with people like me, comming back from the Riot Control Unit, more and more see that "light means life"! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 1, 2008)

john2551 said:


> I guess your agency does not require a full size primary light. Mine does.


John, 
Just out of curiosity, what does the NYPD require as your full size duty light?


----------



## john2551 (Sep 1, 2008)

It does not endorse any particular brand but states C or D cell, 2 or 3 cells, but the exception is a 4C because it is about the same size as a 3D, so you can get away with a 4C. But 4D, 5D & 6D's are NOT allowed!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 1, 2008)

john2551 said:


> It does not endorse any particular brand but states C or D cell, 2 or 3 cells, but the exception is a 4C because it is about the same size as a 3D, so you can get away with a 4C. But 4D, 5D & 6D's are NOT allowed!


 
5D or 6D might be a good backup in case an officer lost his baton. 

But since the general media in NYC hates cops, they'd get their underwear in a bunch over an LEO using his flashlight to defend himself against a murderous suspect with nothing to lose.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 1, 2008)

Does the surefire L7 (or L7 body w/ KT5) qualify as a primary patrol light? (it runs on a 3 sub C cell battery stick)


----------



## john2551 (Sep 2, 2008)

I can say for sure i've never seen any officer with a SF L7 yet. Frankly it is my favorite SF light but at $285 i don't see anyone running out to buy this because most of the cops i know are cheaper than dirt & feel equipment should be issued to them.


----------



## Robocop (Sep 2, 2008)

Main duty light on my belt is the Wolf-Eyes D36 Raider. My back up light is a TW4 using rechargeable Li/Ion cell. I also always have a small Photon on a belt keeper that has really came in handy at times. In my duty bag I have a Wolf-Eyes Sniper with a drop in Q5 as well as a First Responder from Peak.....always carry a few spare cells in my bag as well and when I need more light than usual I will swap my Raider lamp with a Lumens Factory 13V and 3 rechargeable 123 cells for power.

I carried a SureFire Commander for years prior to the set up I have now. That light was simply a tank and never failed me however at 3.7v it slowly got passed over by my current gear for brighter options.....I do miss it at times to this day and sold it to another member long ago who I believe still uses it.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 2, 2008)

john2551 said:


> I can say for sure i've never seen any officer with a SF L7 yet. Frankly it is my favorite SF light but at $285 i don't see anyone running out to buy this because most of the cops i know are cheaper than dirt & feel equipment should be issued to them.



Well I have had mine for 2 years now and it was 225 when I got it (before this entire price hike thing with surefire (I mean inflation, it's not just surefires prices that are rising, prices every where are on the rise)


----------



## beavo451 (Sep 2, 2008)

Working in the moonlight with....

Surefire 6P + Malkoff
Surefire G2 + LF EO-4
Surefire X300
Surefire M4 in patrol bag


----------



## steve6690 (Sep 2, 2008)

My force issue us with a standard 2D Mag. Of course it's useless so most bobbies buy their own decent light. Mine is a G2 Nitrolon with a DX Q5 dropin. It's easier to use/carry in a firearms role..


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an MRV with the Q2 version. Was thinking about upgrading to the Q5 but not sure if its worth it. Soemthing like 45.00 for the Q5.... And even then I gotta buy the battery extender to get full brightness.
That aside its a good duty light.
Ive been testing the 2008 Inova T4 and it is also an excellent light. Doesnt throw as far but all around i think it is a better light.
My backup is a T3, 2007 and i always carry an incendio.


----------



## rich9644 (Sep 2, 2008)

I carry a Stinger LED DS as primary (on belt), and a Surefire 9P with Malkof m60 drop-in as back-up (either in bag, or in jacket pocket...if i'm wearing one). I work midnights so light is important. I also don't like having big lights hanging off my belt, so the Stinger works out perfectly.


----------



## Force Attuned (Sep 2, 2008)

Surefire G2Z M60L w/speed holster on my uniform duty belt. Surefire C2 M60 clipped on my belt during plain clothes work.

Surefire E1B in a pocket as a backup. I find this to be quite a good set up.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> My backup is a T3, 2007....


 
I'm curious. What type of holster do you carry your T3 in?


----------



## john2551 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure there are many T3 holders out there, but i like this company because you can choose the leather type, color, closure type, etc. it's totally customizable: http://www.stallionleather.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=259


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2008)

john2551 said:


> I'm sure there are many T3 holders out there, but i like this company because you can choose the leather type, color, closure type, etc. it's totally customizable: http://www.stallionleather.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=259


 
Hey, thanks for the link.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 3, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'm curious. What type of holster do you carry your T3 in?



I use a ripoffs double holster. The t3 is a little tall but the velcro strap is long enough to still hold on well. The other pouch is for a leatherman. I had the one with the clip but it came off a little easy sometimes so I asked if i could buy the one with the loop from the company and they replaced it for free because they said it sounded like the spring clip wore out. I told them it wasnt bad but they insisted on replacing it anyway. Thats what I call customer service.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 4, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> I use a ripoffs double holster. The t3 is a little tall but the velcro strap is long enough to still hold on well. The other pouch is for a leatherman. I had the one with the clip but it came off a little easy sometimes so I asked if i could buy the one with the loop from the company and they replaced it for free because they said it sounded like the spring clip wore out. I told them it wasnt bad but they insisted on replacing it anyway. Thats what I call customer service.


 
I appreciate the response. :thanks:


----------



## PhilV (Sep 4, 2008)

On the Belt for ~8 months.. Task Force 2c Cree. Dirt cheap, comes with everything, brighter than any stock brand (sf's, SL's, etc), and shames those other lights easily. On the con side, I've had to replace it once (which is good for lifetime!).. but the failure occurred during an attempted arrest.. lesson learned. Been shopping for a quality light, scored an Olight M20, which will be replacing the TF2c as primary once it arrives. Still deciding on a second belt light (2 is 1, 1 is none), may go small rechargeable like the strion, or a nitecore.. or may go close tactical with a Typhoon2.

On my uniform.. I have a streamlight Nano, and it works fantasticly. I clip it on the underside of the pen pocket on the left breast pocket.. it dangles in line with my pen, and melds into my uniform as if it weren't there. But a quick twist and I have hands free reading light, and easily walking light. I forgot to change it over today to a fresh uniform, and 3 times I reached for it, and instead had to unholster the Task Force.

In the Car.. Streamlight SL20X (issued) in the donut charger (fantastic charger!) point the light at it and let go, drops into the cradle and aligns the contacts). Saw Malkoff mention a Sl20 mod, nearly spent $180. This is quite a good light btw, wall of prefocused light ready when you need it, in a defensible package. I also have my personal 6 Cell D Maglite with a Magnum Star rolling around between the seats. It's nice having a light I only have to change the batteries in once every 2 years  She is destined to be a ROP or similar insane spotlight mod.. maybe HID? Still need to research that.

A note on our office's use of force policy.. Large flashlights are considered improvised batons, and are covered as such on our use of force continuum. Their use as such isn't encouraged, but.. standard policy is, if your life has been threatened, ALL bets are off, you do what you must to stay safe and alive. So non-compliance beatings.. not so much.. guy charging at you with a stick... whip him like a step child!

On the gun.. waiting on the Dept to get a new batch of Glock 22's in before I grab an x300 or x400 (depending on if I can find a proper holster).

Overall, I have to say, when you're sitting in the dark, ANY light is a fantastic light. Get what suits your projected needs, and keep truckin. 2 is 1, 1 is none.. Always have a backup, and then add one more. When darkness is winning, you'll wish you'd bought that extra light.


----------



## robotoid (Sep 4, 2008)

I still use the same Magcharger I bought when I started 20 years ago, a SL Stinger on my belt as back-up/bail out/foot chase light, and a SL Strion in my pocket as another backup, and an Inova micro LED on my keychain. I have been on night time searches where I used up the batteries on all three, and ended up working off my SF dedicated shotgun light by the end of the night. In my personal vehicles and by my bedside I have full size (3 or 4 cell) LED Maglights. IMHO, a full size light is needed for police work so you can put it in your armpit and have both hands free if need be. I would never use a small light as primary, regardless of light output.


----------



## LiterLeaner (Sep 4, 2008)

Duty belt is a surefire 6P with a CREE drop in.
Car is a Streamlight SL-20X with a Terralux drop in.
M4 has a streamlight TLR-2.
Raid vest is a surefire 9P with a CREE drop in.
Backup is my new Liotec Freedom P.
...and various other lights scattered here and there. Most in my department say I have a problem but I am also the one most asked where to get a good product :huh:

Stay safe brothers.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pelican M10 standard issue (which just sits in my duty bag as a backup), Streamlight Strion as a primary carry -- but I switch that up sometimes with my Surefire C2 with a CREE Q5 drop in....


----------



## foxtrot29 (Sep 4, 2008)

PhilV said:


> On the Belt for ~8 months.. Task Force 2c Cree. Dirt cheap, comes with everything, brighter than any stock brand (sf's, SL's, etc), and shames those other lights easily. On the con side, I've had to replace it once (which is good for lifetime!).. but the failure occurred during an attempted arrest.. lesson learned. Been shopping for a quality light, scored an Olight M20, which will be replacing the TF2c as primary once it arrives. Still deciding on a second belt light (2 is 1, 1 is none), may go small rechargeable like the strion, or a nitecore.. or may go close tactical with a Typhoon2.
> 
> On my uniform.. I have a streamlight Nano, and it works fantasticly. I clip it on the underside of the pen pocket on the left breast pocket.. it dangles in line with my pen, and melds into my uniform as if it weren't there. But a quick twist and I have hands free reading light, and easily walking light. I forgot to change it over today to a fresh uniform, and 3 times I reached for it, and instead had to unholster the Task Force.
> 
> ...




We've had the Glock 22's for about 2 years now with the 15 cartridge mags (we carry 3 mags including the one in the pistol+1)... Wonderful piece of equipment, very reliable. You'll love it if you haven't already tried it out.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Sep 4, 2008)

dept issues ultra stingers

I use a spiderfire mostly
it's a nice body, G&P strobing tailcap, single mode Q5 1200 ma drop in
I know people talk trash about that tailcap but it works good on 2 X 16340
epoxied 3 stacks of 5 rare earth magnets to one side on a flat spot
sticks to anything steel in ANY position
VERY useful for hands free use

D10 has been backup/don't need THAT much light lately 
rolls like a ***** though
have to get a pocket clip

FTO's head almost exploded over the 6D mag 
he still uses a Mag Charger so I put a WA 1160 in it and all was good :twothumbs

now if they will lay off the "tackleberry" crap


----------

